

World's biggest computing grid launched - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/10/03/worlds.biggest.computing.grid.launched

======
westside1506
Interesting note - I don't know if it's a typo in the article or not, but
15PB/year is less than one CD per second, not the 6 CDs per second the article
states.

If the numbers in the article are correct, they might be combining or
selecting parts of the data on the fly meaning there might be more relevance
later on when the data distribution technology catches up with the data the
LHC is producing.

The dedicated 10Gbps pipe mentioned elsewhere can handle the 15PB/year, but
not the full 6CDs/second mentioned here.

Very impressive regardless. :)

~~~
DabAsteroid
15PB/year is "today". 6 CDs per second is the hoped-for "full speed" future.

 _Today, three weeks after the first particle beams were injected into the
Large Hadron Collider (LHC), the Worldwide LHC Computing Grid combines the
power of more than 140 computer centers from 33 countries to analyze and
manage more than 15 million gigabytes of LHC data every year._

However...

 _"When the LHC starts running at full speed, it will produce enough data to
fill about six CDs per second," said Michael Ernst, director of Brookhaven
National Laboratory's Tier-1 Computing Center._

